# Pichidangui Blue Beauty (Euathlus sp. "Blue")



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello there guys
Want to purchase one of these lovely spiders but i wanted to ask a few questions first. I know the temps and humidity of these spiders but just wanted to know how aggressive they are?? Are they as skittish as a say Mexican Red Leg (Brachy Emilia) and would they be okay to handle. I know all spiders are different but just wanted to know from expirence.

Thank you very much guys

Jason :2thumb:
x


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I wouldnt say a B.emilia is skittish tbh. They are smaller and a little more fiestier but thats about it. Handling is not recommended and again depends on the Ts overall temperment. If you want a less skittish T why not look into the Brachypelma albopilosums as they are bombproof.


----------



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

Aww thank you for your reply, my Emilia is a little skittish, she likes to make sudden bursts lol but she is only 2.5 inches. I will look into that Brachy but i will still consider the Blue. 

But thank you again 

Jason
x


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

trivallica said:


> Aww thank you for your reply, my Emilia is a little skittish, she likes to make sudden bursts lol but she is only 2.5 inches. I will look into that Brachy but i will still consider the Blue.
> 
> But thank you again
> 
> ...


At 2.5 inches that dont surprise me. You tend to find that spids will generally become less skittish with age (of course this dont apply to all spiders). Def look into the albop as they are bombproof and in my opinion one of the best for handling. However i do not promote handling in the hobby due to the dangers.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

not had experience of this particular one, but in general Euathlus are pretty laid back. My Euathlus truculentus is one of the only two spiders in my collection I would handle.


----------



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

To reply to selina20
Okay thank you, i thought she would calm down, i do handle her to get her used to being handled but i totally agree with not promoting it. I do it because i like to have them out and having a wonder but im very very careful. I do take good care of my 3 

And to garlicpickle (good name btw)
Thats good to here  sounds good to know that the species is okay to handle. I will obviously be a little bit more careful getting this one out lol. They are a very attractive spdier though 


Thank you again both of you

Jason
x


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

trivallica said:


> To reply to selina20
> Okay thank you, i thought she would calm down, i do handle her to get her used to being handled but i totally agree with not promoting it. I do it because i like to have them out and having a wonder but im very very careful. I do take good care of my 3
> 
> And to garlicpickle (good name btw)
> ...


Also hun spiders dont GET used to being handled in the same way they cant be tamed or trained. IMO all Ts are wild animals and so i treat all mine with caution. Tbh if u have a big enough tank they dont need walks lol. Everyone to their own however and as long as the Ts are looked after it dont bother me


----------



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah i guess lol haha awww im so silly. But my tanks are big enough and i take very good care of my spiders and snakes. Dont you worry they are all very healthy and energetic 

But thank you my love 

Jason
x


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

My B emilia is one of my calmer spiders. I know a couple of people who own Euathlus species and they say that their temperament's are amongst the docile in their collections.


----------



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

Aww awesome  thank you for that mate. Ive just ordered one through Spidershop  should be here on tuesday. Also just saw you have a Versicolor  mine is only a spiderling. How is yours?? As in just general tempermant?? Ive handled her once but only because she escaped while trying to transfer her lol.

Jason
x


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Euathlus sp Blue are dopey as anythin, or the ones I had were, I didn't like em too much and sold them, but no aggression at all bar when it was directed at food.


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

i have two of these and they are skittish... But never flick or bite... Go buy one there ace ts


----------

